
Epic Systems Warns Customers It Will Stop Using Google Cloud - djhaskin987
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/17/epic-systems-warns-customers-it-will-stop-supporting-google-cloud.html
======
tomrod
This deserves massive attention.

Large vendors in various industries are being uprooted. Epic is an abysmal
data system that most healthcare providers are tied to.

